# $8 all day Metrolink tix thanksgiving weekend - Unlimited Riding



## irishinodad (Nov 19, 2010)

My job gets all kinds of coupons for stuff from this site, Wild at Work.

I saw today they have all day unlimited tickets for only $8 bucks a day. They're only good from Thanksgiving to that Sunday. The site said that only the San Bernadino and Antelope line run on Thanksgiving  but it'll come in handy the the rest of the weekend.

I figured I'd pass it on since if you're anything like me funds are low and you hate holiday traffic too.

Here's the link:

http://www.wildatwork.com/metrolink


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Nov 19, 2010)

Metrolink as a whole is a great system. But they limit their schedule so much that it becomes essentially useless.


----------



## Rail Freak (Nov 19, 2010)

Where is the Metro Link?

Thanx


----------



## leemell (Nov 19, 2010)

Rail Freak said:


> Where is the Metro Link?
> 
> Thanx


The Los Angeles basin, San Fernando Valley Simi Valley, Ventura, Riverside, San Bernardino, Orange County.


----------



## Eric S (Nov 20, 2010)

Rail Freak said:


> Where is the Metro Link?
> 
> Thanx


To be a stickler, MetroLink (with a capital "L") is the St. Louis-area light rail transit system. Metrolink (with a lowercase "l") is the Los Angeles-area commuter rail system.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Nov 20, 2010)

leemell said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > Where is the Metro Link?
> ...


----------



## Spokker (Nov 22, 2010)

NOTE: This ticket cannot be used for connecting transit. If you need a day pass for Metro Rail, for example, the price will be $13. You will also need a photo ID if your discount ticket is checked.

Otherwise, this is a good deal, especially if you are traveling very far. If you need to get out to Lancaster or San Bernardino, cost to take the train is not an excuse this weekend. Right now a round-trip between LA and Lancaster is $25.50.

On Friday they will be operating the regular weekday schedule so there should be robust service on a few lines. The San Bernardino Line has hourly service on weekdays. It also has passable weekend service.

The Antelope Valley Line also has okay service, not in terms of frequency but at least there is an evening departure from LA.

The Orange County Line does not have robust Metrolink service because it overlaps with the Surfliner, which is more expensive.


----------



## Spokker (Dec 19, 2010)

This promotion is back.

Day passes for $10 from today through January 2nd, 2011.

http://www.wildatwork.com/Listing_Detail.cfm?id=1166


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Dec 19, 2010)

Its funny how Los Angelesos complain about traffics but refuse to take the Metrolink. Only 20,000 or so rode Metrolink last year.


----------



## Eric S (Dec 19, 2010)

Shawn Ryu said:


> Its funny how Los Angelesos complain about traffics but refuse to take the Metrolink. Only 20,000 or so rode Metrolink last year.


Isn't average weekday ridership on Metrolink about 40,000? (How many are "Los Angelesos", I am not sure.) And the various heavy rail and light rail lines (Blue, Gold, Green, Purple, Red) serve many more each day.


----------



## AlanB (Dec 20, 2010)

Eric S said:


> Shawn Ryu said:
> 
> 
> > Its funny how Los Angelesos complain about traffics but refuse to take the Metrolink. Only 20,000 or so rode Metrolink last year.
> ...


Yes, 40,000 is the average weekday ridership. But most people make a round trip, which means just over 20,000 people.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Dec 21, 2010)

Spokker said:


> Otherwise, this is a good deal, especially if you are traveling very far. If you need to get out to Lancaster or San Bernardino, cost to take the train is not an excuse this weekend. Right now a round-trip between LA and Lancaster is $25.50.


The only comparable trip I can think of on NJ Transit is Port Jervis to New York... and that costs $19.00... or rather, $38 round trip.


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Dec 21, 2010)

AlanB said:


> Eric S said:
> 
> 
> > Shawn Ryu said:
> ...


That is tiny. Compare that number to Metra, LIRR, NJT, SEPTA and MBTA. Metrolink is not a small system like the Coaster or Rail Runner.


----------



## Spokker (Dec 23, 2010)

By the way, I'm pretty sure the original post is spam. The exact message is posted on many, many sites. I guess it worked?

At first, I thought it was a scam, but Metrolink tweeted about this offer themselves back in November. I guess they hired these clowns to spam message boards.


----------



## Spokker (Dec 26, 2010)

I was finally able to take advantage of this offer and it worked out okay. I'm not sure the sheriff knew what it was when I showed him as he had a puzzled look on his face, but he didn't seem to care and moved on. He had already written a ticket so I guess he decided that my printout was good enough, haha.

All in all I got $34 worth of train travel for $10. Not bad.


----------

